# how do i get more creamy/softer cheddar/jack???



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

I just started making pressed hard cheeses last year.... mostly loved them but they are certainly much drier than store bought cheeses... is there any way to remedy this? they're not crumbly dry, just not real smooth and creamy. I age the cheese in a spare refridgerator, cover with wax, there's a bowl of water in there to try help with the humidity but I often don't go in there very often...
any advice??


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Cut back a TINY bit on the rennet. Cut back two degrees on the heat.


----------



## kuwaha (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Rose - I guess I am not very precise on my measurements (and if a little is good then a little more is better right?  ) so will work on that this year!
What kind of thermometer is best? Do you have to get them from a cheese suppy place or can I get one from Target/Walmart?


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

The other thing is NOT to cut the curds too small. If they are small, they shed too much whey.

A Wal-Mart thermometer is fine!


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

Do not over press your cheese. Do turn your cheese in the press. You will get the feel of it with more batches.


----------

